# Site close to WhitleyBay?



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi does anyone wish to recommend/ share(pm) a site close to W/B / tynemouth ?
We were planning to stop 3 / days at Old Hartley next week but they are shut for repairs.
thanks terry


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Whitley Bay*

Hi

There used to be one called Sandhaven Caravan Site - I think it was managed by the council - 0191 456 6612

www.visitsouthtyneside.co.uk

Also, I have one in my book called Lizard Lane Caravan Park - 0191 4544982

My book is ancient though.

R

Edit - I think the latter is now a www.caravanclub.co.uk site


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

This CC site is about 3 miles north, Possibly walkable to Whitly Bay

Site Link

We have stopped there a few times nice enough site on the coast, small ish pitches though.

Richard...


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Richard the cc site is the old hartley one that is shut for repairs :wink: cheers / Russ just checking on the lizzard one cheers,
terry


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

bump :lol:


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

no mention of hartley site being closed on the web site.
if you want i will go and look as i drive past i every day


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Cheers geordie01 it was when I phoned a message said shut  
terry


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

*Old Hartley*

The Old Hartley CC Site is closed until June. I wanted to go there myself in May


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I was at Old Hartley in early November 2007. At that time, the toilet/shower block was out of use as there were problems with the building being unsafe, possibly due to subsidence. I was informed that the whole building required 'underpinning' and the wardens were waiting for the work to take place during the winter months, after the site had closed for the winter. The Caravan Club had installed portakabin type, temporary toilets and showers for use until the site closed in November, I guess that the necessary work has caused the delay in the site opening this year.

Ian.


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi, we also were planning a trip 'up north' in May to Sandhaven in South Shields. We are both natives of 'Shields but thought we would take the van instead of foisting ourselves on relatives. It turns out that the Sandhaven site has been sold by the council to a private company and renamed Golden Sands Caravan Park. Charges are £20 a day high season and £18 low with electric hook up, showers etc. Booking/enq tel. 01670860256. (Site tel 01914545594) The Lizard Lane site is still council (?) owned, but going on personal knowledge of the area, some of the little darlings on the loose after dark around there would not fill me with peace of mind ! 8O 
Best rgds
Mike


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

ChilliK said:


> Hi, we also were planning a trip 'up north' in May to Sandhaven in South Shields. We are both natives of 'Shields but thought we would take the van instead of foisting ourselves on relatives. It turns out that the Sandhaven site has been sold by the council to a private company and renamed Golden Sands Caravan Park. Charges are £20 a day high season and £18 low with electric hook up, showers etc. Booking/enq tel. 01670860256. (Site tel 01914545594) The Lizard Lane site is still council (?) owned, but going on personal knowledge of the area, some of the little darlings on the loose after dark around there would not fill me with peace of mind ! 8O
> Best rgds
> Mike


Hi Mike,I have only ever passed through S/S to get to Whitley Bay but SWMBO who's mum was from w/b and lived up there above 30 yrs ago rekons it was a no go area (along with Biker) then so she figures it still will be :lol: The Lizzard has got good feedback on a camping site web site, but she says we are not leaving anything out at night and not takeing *alice* into Shields :lol: (funny womens logik,we go all over the country never giving a second thought as to what a place is like then she remembers 30 yrs back and we cannot go)We may give it a try but then again it may be back to good old sunny Brid :lol: 
terry


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Terry, well that's it sorted then!! SWMBO has spoken ! 
Whenever I lived in Shields (up to a couple of years ago) I was not into the 'van scene so didn't look at the sites with a motorhomers' eye. I have heard that the Sandahaven one has had a shake up - almost doubling the site fees has forced a lot of the statics away and reports say it is 'very nice' (?) As for security there is a big iron railing fence around the place, but as the faiground is only a couple of hundred yards away .........
For all I know the Lizard Lane site might be perfectly alright, it's only memories of stories in the Shields Gazette of statics being vandalised spring to mind.
On a personal level, my SWMBO has decided that we will after all be foisting ourselves on patient relatives and we will be leaving the van at home ! If I get time I will have a gander at the Sandhaven site and post a note on here
Regards
Mike


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Mike, thanks for the low down and your thoughts that echo SWMBO :lol: We will be reverting to plan B and will now await for the old hartley site to open - I can recommend that to anyone (but not too many as we need room for us :lol: )
terry


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

No problem Terry. I presume the Hartley site is that one on the road inland up from St Mary's Lighthouse? Used to drive past there years ago and it always looked busy then. Don't worry I won't tell a soul ! :roll: 

Mike


----------

